# How can you tell if your chicken has mites?



## elowery222 (Jul 24, 2013)

My chicken keeps loosing feathers and I can't tell if it has mites or not????


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Look around their vent and at the base of feathers. You should be able to tell if you see mites. Are you sure they arent molting?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it a hen? If so, look for specks of blood on her eggs....also if you go into the coop at night with a flashlight....you can see little red mites that feed on them at night and hide in the coop during the day.
Look at her/his vent area and see if it looks chaffed or red...any signs of irritation...
I dust mine 2 x a year (lice/mites or not) with Python dust from TSC. I have not had lice or mites in 2 years.

Also, sprinkle it in the coop and in dust holes


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ i use the same exact stuff.


----------



## elowery222 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Major easily seen sign - scaly legs.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Major easily seen sign - scaly legs.


Scaly legs are a completely different mite. If you dont see scaly legs that doesnt mean that they dont have any mites.


----------

